# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  saying hello

## teela001

Hi fellow renovators. I have already posted twice in floors and roofing so now I guess I should come in here and introduce myself. 
Hubby and I have renovated 3 houses and the one we live in now is our 4th. This in no way makes us experts and we still have lots to learn as all houses have different challenges. 
We've pulled down walls, both solid stone and timber, we've painted, sanded, stained and plastered. We've ripped out old bathrooms, tiled and plumbed. We've lived amongst the dust, clutter and crap. We love it and at times hate it.
I've joined this forum to help me decide what to do with my floorboards. I'll probably stick around as there's lots to read/learn.

----------


## OFG

G'day mate, welcome aboard. 
Having renovated 3 houses you might be able to teach us a thing or two! 
Any more questions, just ask!

----------

